# Hi.....I'm Jessica



## jlee12406 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi...My name is Jessica. I got into breeding for my snakes; however, I love genetics and seeing all of the different color combos from different pairs amazes me. I currently have 18 mice (4 males and the rest females).


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB, Jessica


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome, im sure you will find this a welcoming forum like i have.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hello and welcome!

what snakes do you own? :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jessica, and welcome


----------

